# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > پاتوق فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درخواست مشورت برای کنکور 98 دارم

## jabber

با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان 

بنده درمورد مسئله ای مشورت میخواستم و ممنون میشم از راهنمایی های شما عزیزان


من اولین کنکوری که شرکت کردم دانشگاه نرفتم.
دمین کنکور رو پزشکی ازاد رفتم و پس از یک ترم به دلیل مشکلاتی برگشتم
سال سوم کنکور دادم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم
سال چهارم کنکور دادم و فوریت های پزشکی قبول شدم . که بخاطر نظام وظیفه گفتن باید بهمن 97 بیای سرکلاس. 


حالا ، من مشکل نظام وظیفه هم ندارم دیگه. و در مورد فوریت های پزشکی هم هیچ اطلاعی از درامدش و کارش ندارم  . 
به نظر شما عزیزان سال 98 کنکور شرکت کنم یا برم همون فوریت ؟

این درحالی است که الان من کارمند یک شرکت هستم. 

اگر موافقید با کنکور مجدد بنده ، لطفا بهترین دی وی دی ها و مشاورین رو معرفی کنید . 

ممنون .

----------


## Dayi javad

_صلاح خویش خسروان دانند

ی چیزی تو همین مایه هاس

دو دو تا چهار تا کن
بیین موقعیت
توانایی 
صبر 
و .... داری واس کنکور مجدد

از خودت ببین چی میخوای ؟

الان مثلا خود من تو دوراهی موندم
اینکه پول میخوام یا برم دنبال علاقم
گرچه علاقمم تهش ب پول ختم بشه !

ولی بازم بیشتر میخوام برم سمت علاقم ینی شرکت تو کنکور و امتحان اخرین شانسم!

در کنارش کارمم دارم 
اگ قبول شدم میرم پی رشته و علاقم
اگ نشد میام میچسبم ب کار و زندگی !_

----------


## jabber

ممنون
ولی اینکه بخوام خودم به تنهایی بدون مشورت تصمیم بگیرم مطمئنم کار درستی نیست.

----------


## Mysterious

رشته ی فوریت روحیه ی بالایی نیاز داره 
از درآمدش خبر ندارم
ولی هر چی هدفته برو سراغ همون :Yahoo (1): 
حالا اگه خواستی کنکور مجدد بدی سراغ مشاور نری بهتره فقط دنبال پولن دلسوز نیستن
ولی بهترین دی وی دی در ریاضی فیزیک تدریس امیر مسعودیِ

----------


## Dr.arash123

> با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان 
> 
> بنده درمورد مسئله ای مشورت میخواستم و ممنون میشم از راهنمایی های شما عزیزان
> 
> 
> من اولین کنکوری که شرکت کردم دانشگاه نرفتم.
> دمین کنکور رو پزشکی ازاد رفتم و پس از یک ترم به دلیل مشکلاتی برگشتم
> سال سوم کنکور دادم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم
> سال چهارم کنکور دادم و فوریت های پزشکی قبول شدم . که بخاطر نظام وظیفه گفتن باید بهمن 97 بیای سرکلاس. 
> ...


ميشه بگي چرا سال چهارم مشکل سربازی داشتی؟

----------


## jabber

> ميشه بگي چرا سال چهارم مشکل سربازی داشتی؟


چون وقتی از پزشکی ازاد انصراف دادم نهایتا تا یک سال معافیت داشتم. 
و قرار بود کارت معافی بگیرم که بخاطر مشکلاتی کارت معافی دیرتر ( یعنی هفته پیش ) صادر شد .

----------


## AHGA.DEMAH

ببین از زندگی چی میخوای برو دنبال همون

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

وقتی تونستی پزشکی قبول بشی ینی پتانسیلشو داری! یه بار دیگه شانستو امتحان کن

----------


## Pa__r__sa

داداش تو یبار دانشگاه ازاد قبول شدی تو پزشکی بهت قول میدم باس 98 اگه وقت و انگیزه و هدف هم داشته باشی صددرصد میتونی دوباره قبول بشی اونم دولتی  بنظر من ارزششو داره یکسال دیگه هم تلاش کنی بخاطرش

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بیشتر از یکسال وقت داری......میتونی..واقعا میتونی....ولی مرتب روزی 8تا10ساعت بخونی...

----------


## akram_gh

سلام وقت بخیر
ب نظر من اگ از اطرافیانتون مشورت بگیرین خیلی بهتر باشه تا اینجا
و همه چی بستگی ب خودتون داره.بعد از مشورت به همه چی فکر کنید و تصمیمتونوبگیرید ک ی وقت خدایی نکرده پشیمون نشید
موفق باشید

----------


## jabber

ممنونم از نظر شما عزیزان

اگر بخوام توی این مدت رتبه خوب کسب کنم چه دی وی دی هایی نیاز دارم ؟ میشه لطفا معرفی کنید . 
و آیا ازمون قلم چی ثبت نام کنم طبق اون پیش برم ؟
اگر اره از چه موقعی شروع کنم ؟

----------


## jabber

لطفا نظر بدید این منابع خوبه با توجه به شرایطم ؟

dvd
همه محصولات حرف اخر بجز عربی ( عربی نژاد علی خوبه ؟ واعضی خوشم نمیاد )

کتاب 
زیست الگو
ریاضی ( نمیدونم.
فیزیک نمیدونم
شیمی فار
عربی گاج
دینی گاج
ادبیات الگو
زبان اناری


خوبه اینها ؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## jabber

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## jabber

هیچکس نبود؟

----------


## Hannibal

یه چیز بهت بگم فقط. سمت فوریت پزشکی هم نرو

----------


## jabber

> یه چیز بهت بگم فقط. سمت فوریت پزشکی هم نرو


میشه بپرسم چرا


و میشه یک نفر منابعی که گفتم رو بگه خوبه بخرم یا نه

----------


## FaaRshD

> با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان 
> 
> بنده درمورد مسئله ای مشورت میخواستم و ممنون میشم از راهنمایی های شما عزیزان
> 
> 
> من اولین کنکوری که شرکت کردم دانشگاه نرفتم.
> دمین کنکور رو پزشکی ازاد رفتم و پس از یک ترم به دلیل مشکلاتی برگشتم
> سال سوم کنکور دادم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم
> سال چهارم کنکور دادم و فوریت های پزشکی قبول شدم . که بخاطر نظام وظیفه گفتن باید بهمن 97 بیای سرکلاس. 
> ...


اگه حوصله خوندن دارین بخونین ! به هر حال رشته های بهتری هم هست ..

*به نظر من* فوریت پزشکی وقت هدر دادنه ؛ به خاطر اینکه فوریت پزشکی جای پیشرفت نداره مثل پرستاری ، تو حقشون اجحاف میشه و حقوق پایین تری هم میگیرن .. البته بستگی به خود آدم و محل کار هم داره ! دولتی باشه یا خصوصی .. 

با مدرک پرستاری و اتاق عمل و هوشبری هم میشه فوریت پزشکی کار کرد واسه همین پرستار رو ترجیح میدن به اونی که فوریت پزشکی تموم کرده چون اون پرستاره ! واسه همین هم خیلی بهشون سخت میگیرن هم اینکه شانشون رو حفظ نمیکنن ! 

اما همیشه بهترین راه پرس و جو از فارغ التحصیل های اینکار هست ! اینکه یکی بگه درآمدش از 3 تومن تا 5 تومن هست کاملا تخیلیه ! بهتره برین تو محیط دانشگاه و از بچه های بالاتر و با تجربه هاش بپرسین ..

----------


## fateme.tehran

با سلام.دی وی دی تدصیه نمیکنم.چندکتابی بودنم توصیه نمیکنم.یک کتاب تست رو عمیق روش کار کنید.اما مطالعه ی موثر.در اینترنت چگونه مطالعه کردن رو میتونید یاد بگیرید.مطالعه ای که مخصوص خود شماست . اما قبل از توصیه اینها هم باید بگم هر رشته ای مشکلات و لذت خودش رو داره.در هر جایی میتونین شما موثر باشید .مطابق با استعدادتون انتخاب رشته کنید و بهش عشق بورزید.چون خداوند مطابق استعداد هر کس توانایی و انگیزه خاص به بندش داده.موفق باشید

----------


## jabber

> با سلام.دی وی دی تدصیه نمیکنم.چندکتابی بودنم توصیه نمیکنم.یک کتاب تست رو عمیق روش کار کنید.اما مطالعه ی موثر.در اینترنت چگونه مطالعه کردن رو میتونید یاد بگیرید.مطالعه ای که مخصوص خود شماست . اما قبل از توصیه اینها هم باید بگم هر رشته ای مشکلات و لذت خودش رو داره.در هر جایی میتونین شما موثر باشید .مطابق با استعدادتون انتخاب رشته کنید و بهش عشق بورزید.چون خداوند مطابق استعداد هر کس توانایی و انگیزه خاص به بندش داده.موفق باشید


ممنون ازشما
ولی من اموزش نیاز دارم. یا دی وی دی یا کلاس
که چون مشغول کار هستم کلاس نمیتونم

----------


## jabber

کسی نیس؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان 
> 
> بنده درمورد مسئله ای مشورت میخواستم و ممنون میشم از راهنمایی های شما عزیزان
> 
> 
> من اولین کنکوری که شرکت کردم دانشگاه نرفتم.
> دمین کنکور رو پزشکی ازاد رفتم و پس از یک ترم به دلیل مشکلاتی برگشتم
> سال سوم کنکور دادم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم
> سال چهارم کنکور دادم و فوریت های پزشکی قبول شدم . که بخاطر نظام وظیفه گفتن باید بهمن 97 بیای سرکلاس. 
> ...


سلام ، وقت بخیر

اول از هر چیزی بگو خودت چی فکر میکنی در موردش ؟! فوریت یا کنکور 98 (=پزشکی/دندون) ؟!

----------


## jabber

> سلام ، وقت بخیر
> 
> اول از هر چیزی بگو خودت چی فکر میکنی در موردش ؟! فوریت یا کنکور 98 (=پزشکی/دندون) ؟!


خب معلومه قطعا پزشکی و دندون. من اصلا با کلاس کاری فوریت نمیتونم کنار بیام
اگه بخوام کنکور بدم منابعی که گفتم خوبه ؟

ادبیات : الگو + ارایه و زبان فارسی حرف اخر ( 50 میتونم بزنم )
عربی : گاج + نژاد علی ( 30 میتونم بزنم )
دینی : گاج ( 70 میزنم )
 زبان : اناری + حرف اخر ( خیلی ضعیفم )
ریاضی : آبی کانون + حرف اخر ( 20 درصد میزنم )
زیست : الگو + حرف اخر ( 30 درصد میزنم )
فیزیک : ابی کانون + حرف اخر ( 30 درصد میزنم )
شیمی : فار + حرف اخر ( 30 میزنم )

ممنون

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خب معلومه قطعا پزشکی و دندون. من اصلا با کلاس کاری فوریت نمیتونم کنار بیام
> اگه بخوام کنکور بدم منابعی که گفتم خوبه ؟
> 
> ادبیات : الگو + ارایه و زبان فارسی حرف اخر ( 50 میتونم بزنم )
> عربی : گاج + نژاد علی ( 30 میتونم بزنم )
> دینی : گاج ( 70 میزنم )
>  زبان : اناری + حرف اخر ( خیلی ضعیفم )
> ریاضی : آبی کانون + حرف اخر ( 20 درصد میزنم )
> زیست : الگو + حرف اخر ( 30 درصد میزنم )
> ...


کتاب های نظام قدیم رو ميدوني یا نظام جدید رو برای کنکور 98

----------


## akram_gh

برا همین کنکور یاکنکور۹۸؟؟؟

----------


## akram_gh

> لطفا نظر بدید این منابع خوبه با توجه به شرایطم ؟
> 
> dvd
> همه محصولات حرف اخر بجز عربی ( عربی نژاد علی خوبه ؟ واعضی خوشم نمیاد )
> 
> کتاب 
> زیست الگو
> ریاضی ( نمیدونم.
> فیزیک نمیدونم
> ...


زیست ای کیو خوبه
ریاضی خیلی سبز
فیزیک گاج
شیمی هم ای کیو خیلی خوبه..فارهم خوبه 
داداش من با این منابع سال اولش هم بود رتبه۲۱۰۰اورد

----------


## jabber

نظام قدیم

----------


## jabber

> زیست ای کیو خوبه
> ریاضی خیلی سبز
> فیزیک گاج
> شیمی هم ای کیو خیلی خوبه..فارهم خوبه 
> داداش من با این منابع سال اولش هم بود رتبه۲۱۰۰اورد


برای کنکور 98
زیست الگو یعنی به درد نمیخوره ؟ اخه خواهرم داره این کتابو 

با توجه به اینکه من 6 ساعت در روز سرکار هستم. از کی شروع کنم برای کنکور ؟ و با چه برنامه ای برم ؟
لازمه کانون ثبت نام کنم ؟

----------


## Alegzander

سلام،اميدوارم تو طي اين مسير،موفق باشيد
١.به نظر من براي كنكور اصلن سمت دي وي دي و جزوه نريد.تو دي وي دي ها اصلن مفهومي كار نميكنن و هي بهت فرمول هاي من دراوردي ياد ميدن.اكثرا يه مشت دلقك هستن.انصافن نريد سمت اين چيزا.كتاب كافي و خيلي بهتره.براي موفقيت تلاش نيازه نه دي وي دي!
٢.در مورد منابع،من خودم معمولن به نظر ديگران اهميت زيادي نميدم و ميرم پي دي اف بخشي از كتاب رو از سايت پايتخت كتاب ميبينم و خودم بررسيش ميكنم ببينم خوبه يا نه.
٣.معيار هاي أصلي اينكه يه كتاب خوبه يا نه بر أساس اولويت:
•سطح تست ها.
•حجم كتاب(هرچي كمتر بهتر).
•تو بعضي درسا،سطح درسنامه.
٤.نظر من بيشتر روي اين كتاباست ولي ب نظرم خودتون كتاب رو بررسي كنيد خيلي بهتره.ببينيد اصلن از طرز نگارش كتاب خوشتون مياد يا نه...
زيست:دو كتاب سه سطحي پايه و پيش(چند روز قبل ازمون زده بشن - حجم بسيار معقولي دارن - فقط تست هستن)+كتاب درسي رو حتما مسلط بشيد + كتاب ابي قلم چي(اي كيو غلط هاي علمي مسخره اي داره-الگو تست هاش شباهت زيادي به تست هاي كنكور و ازمون هاي ازمايشى نداره-اين كتاب تست هاي نسبتا ساده اي داره ولي اصلن دست كم نگيريدش و حتما خوب تست هاشو بزنيد و تركيب اين كتاب با سه سطحي معركه ميشه)
شيمي:كتاب درسي رو حتما مطالعه كنيد+ پايه مبتكران پيش خيلي سبز
رياضي:اي كيو گاج(البته خيليا خيلي سبز رو ترجيح ميدن ولي به نظر من كتاب خيلي سبز تست هاي خوبي نداره و درسنامه هاي طولاني اي داره)
فيزيك:جامع نقره اي گاج
ادبيات:تاريخ ادبيات تخته سياه مصور+ليست لغات دشوار انتهاي كتاب هاي درسي رو خوب مطالعه كنيد+الگو موضوعي 
عربي:عربي كامل بعلاوه ي درك مطلب عربي به همين سادگى گاج
زبان:يه كتاب درك مطلب انگليسي (مثلن به همين سادگى گاج)+جامع مبتكران
ديني:كتاب درسي رو بخونيد+بعد نكات كنكوري رو از سيب مهر و ماه بخونيد(خيلي اين كتاب خوبه به نظر من البته)+بعد از رو جامع سفير خرد(بهمن آبادي) تست بزنيد
•زرد عمومي رو هم از ابتداي كار طبق يه برنامه اي بزنيد.حتي اگه عمومي ها رو كامل نخونديد و مسلط نبوديد هم بزنيد.درصد عمومياتون رو اگه مستمر بزنيد خيلي محسوس ميكسه بالا مخصوصا تو ادبيات.
٥.كتاب برنامه ريزي كانون رو تهيه كنيد حتما.يا يه كتاب برنامه ريزيه ديگه. و اون قسمت هاييش ك به نظرتون منطقي بود رو اجرا كنيد.
٦.حتما ازمون ازمايشى شركت كنيد.به نظر من قلم چي از همه بهتره.بعد حتما برنامه ي راهبردي قلم چي رو برأي خودتون شخصي سازي كنيد.يعني مثلن به نظر من زيست رو اگه بتونيد تا اخر اسفند يك دور تموم كنيد خيلي خوب ميشه.اينجور تغييرات رو اعمال كنيد.
٧.من خودم به مشاور اصلن اعتقاد ندارم چون اكثرا چيزي بارشون نيست اونايى هم ك وارد هستن خيلي هزينه هاي سنگيني بابت مشاوره ميگيرن و من ترجيح ميدم بجاش كتاب برنامه ريزي بخونم!
البته گروه "تيك" ك اپليكيشنشون تو بازار هست خدمات مشاوره اي دارن و چون خودشون دانشجو پزشكي هستن خوبه ولي من باز ميگم سمت مشاور نريد چون واقعا نصف پولي رو ك ميديد هم براتون انرژي نميذارن و كافيه يه مشاوره غلط بدن تا به  *** بريد!

•اميدوارم خيلي زياد تلاش كنيد ك مطمئنا با تلاش زياد و از اون مهمتر برنامه ريزي و "هوشمندانه تلاش كردن" به هرچيزي ميتونيد بپرسيد.
موفق باشيد

----------


## jabber

> سلام،اميدوارم تو طي اين مسير،موفق باشيد
> ١.به نظر من براي كنكور اصلن سمت دي وي دي و جزوه نريد.تو دي وي دي ها اصلن مفهومي كار نميكنن و هي بهت فرمول هاي من دراوردي ياد ميدن.اكثرا يه مشت دلقك هستن.انصافن نريد سمت اين چيزا.كتاب كافي و خيلي بهتره.براي موفقيت تلاش نيازه نه دي وي دي!
> ٢.در مورد منابع،من خودم معمولن به نظر ديگران اهميت زيادي نميدم و ميرم پي دي اف بخشي از كتاب رو از سايت پايتخت كتاب ميبينم و خودم بررسيش ميكنم ببينم خوبه يا نه.
> ٣.معيار هاي أصلي اينكه يه كتاب خوبه يا نه بر أساس اولويت:
> •سطح تست ها.
> •حجم كتاب(هرچي كمتر بهتر).
> •تو بعضي درسا،سطح درسنامه.
> ٤.نظر من بيشتر روي اين كتاباست ولي ب نظرم خودتون كتاب رو بررسي كنيد خيلي بهتره.ببينيد اصلن از طرز نگارش كتاب خوشتون مياد يا نه...
> زيست:دو كتاب سه سطحي پايه و پيش(چند روز قبل ازمون زده بشن - حجم بسيار معقولي دارن - فقط تست هستن)+كتاب درسي رو حتما مسلط بشيد + كتاب ابي قلم چي(اي كيو غلط هاي علمي مسخره اي داره-الگو تست هاش شباهت زيادي به تست هاي كنكور و ازمون هاي ازمايشى نداره-اين كتاب تست هاي نسبتا ساده اي داره ولي اصلن دست كم نگيريدش و حتما خوب تست هاشو بزنيد و تركيب اين كتاب با سه سطحي معركه ميشه)
> ...


بسیار ممنونم. بسیار مفید و کامل بود توضیحاتتون. انشاالله خدا کمکت کنه موفق بشی
فقط 
درمورد دی وی دی چون من چند سال از درس دور بودم و توی دروسی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی ضعف دارم، دی وی دی بهتر نیست؟
و از کی شروع کنم برای کنکور ۹۸ ؟
من سرکار هم میرم.

----------


## jabber

> سلام،اميدوارم تو طي اين مسير،موفق باشيد
> ١.به نظر من براي كنكور اصلن سمت دي وي دي و جزوه نريد.تو دي وي دي ها اصلن مفهومي كار نميكنن و هي بهت فرمول هاي من دراوردي ياد ميدن.اكثرا يه مشت دلقك هستن.انصافن نريد سمت اين چيزا.كتاب كافي و خيلي بهتره.براي موفقيت تلاش نيازه نه دي وي دي!
> ٢.در مورد منابع،من خودم معمولن به نظر ديگران اهميت زيادي نميدم و ميرم پي دي اف بخشي از كتاب رو از سايت پايتخت كتاب ميبينم و خودم بررسيش ميكنم ببينم خوبه يا نه.
> ٣.معيار هاي أصلي اينكه يه كتاب خوبه يا نه بر أساس اولويت:
> •سطح تست ها.
> •حجم كتاب(هرچي كمتر بهتر).
> •تو بعضي درسا،سطح درسنامه.
> ٤.نظر من بيشتر روي اين كتاباست ولي ب نظرم خودتون كتاب رو بررسي كنيد خيلي بهتره.ببينيد اصلن از طرز نگارش كتاب خوشتون مياد يا نه...
> زيست:دو كتاب سه سطحي پايه و پيش(چند روز قبل ازمون زده بشن - حجم بسيار معقولي دارن - فقط تست هستن)+كتاب درسي رو حتما مسلط بشيد + كتاب ابي قلم چي(اي كيو غلط هاي علمي مسخره اي داره-الگو تست هاش شباهت زيادي به تست هاي كنكور و ازمون هاي ازمايشى نداره-اين كتاب تست هاي نسبتا ساده اي داره ولي اصلن دست كم نگيريدش و حتما خوب تست هاشو بزنيد و تركيب اين كتاب با سه سطحي معركه ميشه)
> ...


بسیار ممنونم. بسیار مفید و کامل بود توضیحاتتون. انشاالله خدا کمکت کنه موفق بشی
فقط 
درمورد دی وی دی چون من چند سال از درس دور بودم و توی دروسی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی ضعف دارم، دی وی دی بهتر نیست؟
و از کی شروع کنم برای کنکور ۹۸ ؟
من سرکار هم میرم.

----------


## akram_gh

> برای کنکور 98
> زیست الگو یعنی به درد نمیخوره ؟ اخه خواهرم داره این کتابو 
> 
> با توجه به اینکه من 6 ساعت در روز سرکار هستم. از کی شروع کنم برای کنکور ؟ و با چه برنامه ای برم ؟
> لازمه کانون ثبت نام کنم ؟


ای کیو از بقیه بهتر.چون ک ترکیبی هست خیلیی خوووبه..تو ک میخای روش وقت بزاری ای کیو کار کن..الگو میتونی تستای کنکورشو اول کارکنی بعداگ وقت اضاف اوردی سنجش
هر چ زودترشروع کنید بهتره چونک سرکارهم میرید..چونک سرکارمیرید نمیدونم بتونید بابرنامه کانون پیش بری یانه...همه چی بستگی ب خودتون داره
ب نظرمن میتونید مناسب خودت برنامه بریزی ک هم بکارتون برسید هم خوب بخونید چونک شماهم میدونید دیگ سوالات چجوری طرح میشن و باتست اشناهستین...من میشناسم کسایی ک ازمون ازمایشی ندادن وقبول شدن
بشید درست فکرکنید..شما ازهمین حالابخونید تاکارتون راحترباشه ورتبه بهتری کسب کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## akram_gh

> بسیار ممنونم. بسیار مفید و کامل بود توضیحاتتون. انشاالله خدا کمکت کنه موفق بشی
> فقط 
> درمورد دی وی دی چون من چند سال از درس دور بودم و توی دروسی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی ضعف دارم، دی وی دی بهتر نیست؟
> و از کی شروع کنم برای کنکور ۹۸ ؟
> من سرکار هم میرم.


ب نظر من بجای اینک پول بدیدبرا دی وی دی کلاس برید بهتر ...حالا خصوصی بهتر..چونک معلم پیشته ومیتونی هرمشکلی داشتی ازش بپرسی

----------


## saj8jad

> خب معلومه قطعا پزشکی و دندون. من اصلا با کلاس کاری فوریت نمیتونم کنار بیام
> اگه بخوام کنکور بدم منابعی که گفتم خوبه ؟
> 
> ادبیات : الگو + ارایه و زبان فارسی حرف اخر ( 50 میتونم بزنم )
> عربی : گاج + نژاد علی ( 30 میتونم بزنم )
> دینی : گاج ( 70 میزنم )
>  زبان : اناری + حرف اخر ( خیلی ضعیفم )
> ریاضی : آبی کانون + حرف اخر ( 20 درصد میزنم )
> زیست : الگو + حرف اخر ( 30 درصد میزنم )
> ...


خب پس خودتون پاسخ سوالتون رو دادین

ابتدا چند تا نکته مهم رو خدمت شما یادآور میشم :

1ـ درصدهایی که مد نظرتون واقعا ضعیفه! و من حقیقتا تعجب میکنم شما از الان تا کنکور 98 کلی وقت دارید ، حداقل میانگین درصدهاتون رو باید روی 75 % مد نظر داشته باشید و هیچ درس و مبحثی رو حذف نکنید
2ـ اصلا سمت dvd فیلم آموزشی و این موسسات نرید ، وقتتون با ارزش تون در ابتدا و در انتها پولتون رو هدر ندید ، این توصیه بنده رو جدی بگیرید
3ـ از تعدد منابع جدا جدا خودداری کنید مگر برای درس های مهم مثل زیست ترجیحا دو یا نهایتا 3 منبع با کتاب درسی ، یعنی طوری نشه که واسه هر درس شش تا منبع ردیف کنید!
4ـ و ...

منابع پیشنهادی بنده :

ادبیات : موضوعی گاج  *یا* جامع خیلی سبز  *یا*  الگو که فرمودین 
عربی : خیلی سبز غزال موسوی  *یا*  گاج
دینی : گاج
زبان : مبتکران اناری
ریاضی : جامع خیلی سبز  *یا*  جامع مهروماه
زیست : کتاب درسی  *و* جامع میکرو گاج  *و* iq گاج
فیزیک : 4 جلدی خیلی سبز * یا*  4 جلدی گاج
شیمی : مبتکران  *و*  iq گاج

خواهش میکنم
موفق باشید

----------


## jabber

> خب پس خودتون پاسخ سوالتون رو دادین
> 
> ابتدا چند تا نکته مهم رو خدمت شما یادآور میشم :
> 
> 1ـ درصدهایی که مد نظرتون واقعا ضعیفه! و من حقیقتا تعجب میکنم شما از الان تا کنکور 98 کلی وقت دارید ، حداقل میانگین درصدهاتون رو باید روی 75 % مد نظر داشته باشید و هیچ درس و مبحثی رو حذف نکنید
> 2ـ اصلا سمت dvd فیلم آموزشی و این موسسات نرید ، وقتتون با ارزش تون در ابتدا و در انتها پولتون رو هدر ندید ، این توصیه بنده رو جدی بگیرید
> 3ـ از تعدد منابع جدا جدا خودداری کنید مگر برای درس های مهم مثل زیست ترجیحا دو یا نهایتا 3 منبع با کتاب درسی ، یعنی طوری نشه که واسه هر درس شش تا منبع ردیف کنید!
> 4ـ و ...
> 
> ...



ممنونم بسیار عالی بود توضیحاتتون
البته درصدهایی که گفتم ، درصدهایی بود که به صورت ازمایشی آزمون جامع کانون سال گذشته رو حل کردم و به این درصد ها رسیدم. یعنی مربوط به الان من هست. 
چرا دی وی دی نه ؟ من متوجه نمیشم. فقط بخاطر هزینه ش ؟

----------


## jabber

> خب پس خودتون پاسخ سوالتون رو دادین
> 
> ابتدا چند تا نکته مهم رو خدمت شما یادآور میشم :
> 
> 1ـ درصدهایی که مد نظرتون واقعا ضعیفه! و من حقیقتا تعجب میکنم شما از الان تا کنکور 98 کلی وقت دارید ، حداقل میانگین درصدهاتون رو باید روی 75 % مد نظر داشته باشید و هیچ درس و مبحثی رو حذف نکنید
> 2ـ اصلا سمت dvd فیلم آموزشی و این موسسات نرید ، وقتتون با ارزش تون در ابتدا و در انتها پولتون رو هدر ندید ، این توصیه بنده رو جدی بگیرید
> 3ـ از تعدد منابع جدا جدا خودداری کنید مگر برای درس های مهم مثل زیست ترجیحا دو یا نهایتا 3 منبع با کتاب درسی ، یعنی طوری نشه که واسه هر درس شش تا منبع ردیف کنید!
> 4ـ و ...
> 
> ...


ممنون از راهنمایی تون
فقط
درصدهایی که گفتم مربوط به ازمونی بود که حل کردم. به صورت ازمایشی ازمون جامع سال گذشته قلم چی رو حل کردم و به این درصدها رسیدم. بعد از این مدت دوری ، درصدهای خوبیه یا بد ؟

و واقعا درمورد دی وی دی متوجه نمیشم چرا همه میگن نه به درد نمیخوره.  فقط بخاطر هزینه ش ؟

----------


## S.tnh

سلام،بچه ها بهترین منبع برا شیمی در حال حاضر چیه؟دوم و سوم و پیش
و هنچنین ریاضی؟
من فیزیکم صفره هیچی نمیدونم به حز فیزیک ۱،از کجا شروع کنم؟قبلا کتابهای گاج نقره ای روگرفته بودم باز چیزی نمیفهمیدم،لطفا راهنماییم کنید از پایه یاد بگیرم

----------


## M..kh

> سلام،بچه ها بهترین منبع برا شیمی در حال حاضر چیه؟دوم و سوم و پیش
> و هنچنین ریاضی؟
> من فیزیکم صفره هیچی نمیدونم به حز فیزیک ۱،از کجا شروع کنم؟قبلا کتابهای گاج نقره ای روگرفته بودم باز چیزی نمیفهمیدم،لطفا راهنماییم کنید از پایه یاد بگیرم


فیزیک ۱ رو از چی خوندی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون
> فقط
> درصدهایی که گفتم مربوط به ازمونی بود که حل کردم. به صورت ازمایشی ازمون جامع سال گذشته قلم چی رو حل کردم و به این درصدها رسیدم. بعد از این مدت دوری ، درصدهای خوبیه یا بد ؟
> 
> و واقعا درمورد دی وی دی متوجه نمیشم چرا همه میگن نه به درد نمیخوره.  فقط بخاطر هزینه ش ؟


خواهش میکنم
آهان من فکر کردم منظورتون برای خود کنکور 98 بودش ، که حقیقتا تعجب آور بود واسم
جای پیشرفت دارید

در مورد DVD هم من یادمه قبلا بحث زیاد بود در موردش ، شما رو ارجاع میدم به توضیحات تاپیک زیر و اسکرین شات زیر : 

فوری ////// دوستان لطفا درباره ریاضیات رشته تجربی راهنمایی کنید

----------


## S.tnh

فیزیک ۱ رو از روی کتاب درسی و گاج،قابل مقایسه نیستن فیزیک ۱ خیلی آسونه،اصلا تو کتاب گاج برا فیزیک ۲ و ۳ پیش میبینی از یه جا خودش فرمول میزاره اثیات میکنه سر درنمیارم،دلسرد میشم

----------


## S.tnh

> فیزیک ۱ رو از روی کتاب درسی و گاج،قابل مقایسه نیستن فیزیک ۱ خیلی آسونه،اصلا تو کتاب گاج برا فیزیک ۲ و ۳ پیش میبینی از یه جا خودش فرمول میزاره اثیات میکنه سر درنمیارم،دلسرد میشم


لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## S.tnh

> فیزیک ۱ رو از روی کتاب درسی و گاج،قابل مقایسه نیستن فیزیک ۱ خیلی آسونه،اصلا تو کتاب گاج برا فیزیک ۲ و ۳ پیش میبینی از یه جا خودش فرمول میزاره اثیات میکنه سر درنمیارم،دلسرد میشم


لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## reza2018

سلام دوست عزیز
در مورد مشاور اگر منظورت مشاوره تلفنی هست پیشنهاد نمی کنم در مورد مشاوره حضوری میتونه مفید باشه
در مورد منابع 
برای فیزیک استاد کازرانیان یا فدایی فرد از الا که رایگان هم هست.ک
برای ریاضی سلیقه ها متفاوت هست من پیشنهادم افبا هست
در مورد زیست حرف اخر 
شیمی اقاجانی
دینی کتاب سفیر خرد 
ادبیات عبدالمحمدی(فقط برای زبان فارسی-ارایه ذی وی دی نیاز هست)
عربی فلاح-ناصح زاده-واعظی هر سه خوبن
زبان شهاب اناری

----------

